# ترجمة وإعداد أبحاث وتقارير انجليزي/عربي



## lolita6 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ترجمة معتمدة من اللغة الإنجليزية إلي اللغة العربية وبالعكس لجميع أنواع الشهادات والعقود والمستندات والوثائق المحاسبية والعلمية الأخرى بأسعار تنافسية !
بالإضافة إلي خدمات الأبحاث والتقاريرباستخدام الكمبيوتر و كتابة وتنسيق وطباعة واعداد التقديم للمناقشة بالباور بوينت ، باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية 

كل ذلك بأقل سعر ع الأطلاق !

للاستفسار التواصل ع الخاص


----------

